# Eigenen Webserver, was brauche ich??



## KingChimera (14. August 2003)

Tach zusammen,
ich will, sobald ich meinen neuen PC habe, meinen alten PC in einen Webserver "verwandeln"... Ich habe mich dafür schonmal für Linux entschieden, dürfte auch die bessere Variante sein. Ich will im Prinzip keinen Webspace mehr anmieten müssen, sondern meine HP´s auf meinen eigenen Webserver "hochladen", so dass sie trotzdem unter der TL-Domain erreichbar sind... Also muss es ja Zugriff auf meinen Rechner geben, nur ich sitze hinter einem Router, ist sowas dann überhaupt "leicht" möglich? Evtl. will ich später Webspace an Bekannte "vermieten", und dann eben auch Services anbieten. Also Hosting. Dazu wäre es dann notwendig bestimmte Grenzen setzen zu können, also das dieser User nur 50 MB oder so an Space bekommt...
Habe bisher noch nichts darüber gefunden und hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen...
Es hat auch noch etwas Zeit, der neue PC wird erst in ca. 4 Monaten gekauft...

Schonmal danke im voraus...

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------



## Sinac (14. August 2003)

Ist eingentlich alles kein Ding, haust die Apache ruaf und konfigurierst ihn ggf. noch so wie du ihn brauchst.
Wegen der Domain musste ja ne Dynamische Domain haben, wegen der wechselnden IP, z.B. bei http://www.dyn.ee.
Das mit dem Router ist kein Problem, nur den Port aufmachen.
Wenn der Webserver eh läuft kannste ja sonst ach die LInux Kiste als Router nutzen...
Wegen Webspace "vermieten", das könnte etwas schwere werden, musste was mit virtual hosts und so machen, aber kannste ja dann ma sehn!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. August 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials120744.html *lesen*.

Webhosting kannst du objektiv gesehen vergessen, weil deine Anbindung (auch SDSL) _viel_ zu klein ist.


----------



## KingChimera (14. August 2003)

Erstmal danke für die schon eingegangenen Antworten...
Zur Leitung: habe DSL1500, dürfte sicherlich auch noch zu klein sein, aber auf jeden Fall schon mal besser... 
Die Links werde ich mir mal durchlesen...

Nochmal zu Dyn.EE... So wie ich das sehe ich das kostenlos, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?? 

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. August 2003)

Du kommst so nicht weiter, da du keine TLDs (.de, .com., .org) usw. nutzen kannst.
D.h. es mag' auch Firmen geben, die dir die Nameserver stellen und dynmisches Updaten der Zone-Files erlauben. Jedoch hast du dann wieder das Problem, dass evtl. der ein oder andere Nameserver die Daten des Authority-Nameservers cacht.


----------



## Sinac (15. August 2003)

http://www.dyn.ee ist kostenlos, das sieht so aus, das du dich da anmeldest, dann die URL http://Benutzername.dyn.ee hast.
Die ham da son Client, der dann deine aktuelle IP mit der Domain verknüpft.
Kannst ja einfach in die ip.up sschreiben, dann passiert das immer wenn du wieda online gehst. (Dein Provider kickt ja nach 24h).
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. August 2003)

Das mit dem Vermieten würde ich lassen.
1. Hast du noch nicht genügend Kenntnisse um sowas machen zu können.
2. Weiß du überhaupt was das für ein Aufwand ist? Also mit ein "bisschen" Server installieren und damit Geld verdienen ist nicht. 
3. Wenn du an deine Freunde Webspace vermietest, der nicht richtig geht oder mal eine wichtige Email nicht ankommt, dann hast du die längste Zeit Freunde gehabt.
4. Ich würde wenn ich Geld für Webspace ausgebe auch keine Dynamische IP haben wollen, für umsonst von mir aus.
5. DSL kannste dafür vergessen. Du hast maximal 32 Kbit Upload und 1500 kbit Download. Das reicht vielleicht für 2 Personen, aber auch nur wenn du nichts im Internet machst.

Also überleg die das besser nochmal.


----------



## boelkstoff (26. August 2003)

ich würd das zum tesen nehmen, mehr aber auch nicht!

bei http://www.giweb.de kostet eine domain ab 9 cents und mit super zuverlässigkeit! (habe selber 4 domains dort)

wie gesagt den eigenen zum testen und das wars.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. August 2003)

> 1x Domain (de inkl.*)
> unlimited POP3 Boxen
> unlimited Catch All
> 30MB Speicherplatz
> ...


Das sagt alles   - Begründung s. Forumsuche


----------

